
Quick tip - save your MacBook's hard drive - ciscoriordan
http://www.davidalison.com/2008/10/quick-tip-save-your-macbook-hard-drive.html
======
mad44
I installed the smart sleep preference pane. Now, both my MBP and I will sleep
better :-)

------
PStamatiou
I've been doing this for a couple of years now. with 4GB of ram sometimes it
will take a minute to dump everything.. so i was very eager to get rid of that
delay

------
Zev
Is it that hard to wait 10 seconds before moving? Take the time to tie your
shoe or something before you run off.

~~~
laut
Yes. Not knowing exactly when it will be finished, trying to see if the light
is just "on" or pulsating. Getting off the train while it's still at your
station or getting on a plane etc.

------
martey
If everyone regularly backed up their data, this would be less of an issue.

